# Medical for 70 plus drivers



## Marian (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi All. My husband is looking at his big birthday next year and is concerned about the medical he will need to continue to drive our 3850cc motorhome.

He is in good health, not overweight, has good blood pressure, no ongoing health problems other than coeliac disease which will not come into the equation. I think he is worrying unneccesarily as I think he should pass it no problem.

How stringent is the medical? The options are:-

1) Change the van..expensive

2) Downplate it..too low a payload

3) I do all the driving..UGH!

4) Take the medical

Any ideas or advice?

Thanks

Marian


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

This is the form that the doctor must complete
www.dvla.gov.uk/forms/~/media/pdf/forms/D4.ashx


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Option 5 Marian honey - have him put down - if he is anything like me Pa who is 70 in October!

There again you could be all loved up and want him to drive you off into the sunset ....!!

Sorry have had a few too many tonight me thinks !!!!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Marian said:


> Hi All. My husband is looking at his big birthday next year and is concerned about the medical he will need to continue to drive our 3850cc motorhome.
> 
> He is in good health, not overweight, has good blood pressure, no ongoing health problems other than coeliac disease which will not come into the equation. I think he is worrying unneccesarily as I think he should pass it no problem.
> 
> ...


This is assuming you know your doctor and have visited for normal ailments or check ups in the recent past.
Why not book a normal appointment with the doctor and ask whether, if your husband's current medical condition doesn't change he/she (the doctor) foresees any problem in completing the medical report for the driving license.


----------



## 120949 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Medical for 70 plus*

Download the DVLA form as someone said. You will see it is just common sense.

It is checking on usual things like eyesight, balance, hearing and heart condition, and by someone who knows him and his history.

It is a very good idea and nothing to worry about.

Regards
Skywriter


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

From my experience, I would advise your husband to stop worrying & take the medical. I took mine earlier this year, no problem at all, just a through check over by my doctor whilst he worked his way through the form. Cost me £40, as it's not covered by the NHS.
I actually didn't need to take it, as our current MH is 3500kg., but I didn't want to lose the ability to drive up to 7500kg., just in case we move to a heavier one later on. Once you give up the 7500kg. category, you have to take another driving test to get it back. Much more expensive :!:


----------



## Tinyk (Mar 18, 2009)

If anyone is in the Devon Area and looking to take a medical we have one we use that does all our business ones, she charges a hell of a lot less than the normal GP and it seems the only real requirement to passing is you must be in possession of a pulse but only on the day of your medical lol.

Drop me a pm dont want to post the details.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Just considered all this as nearing that big date and decided against the full medical - £140 at my GP BTW. It's unlikely we will get bigger.


----------

